# Newb needs help with CPUZ



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok, I have a 64 bit Ubuntu 11.10 and a Mint Lisa computer's I use for Crunching on Team Techpowerup.

I am interested in using CPU-Z on these computers, or something else that I don't have to 'Build', 'cause I don't know how to.

Can somebody help? Preferrably with a collocuial air since I am such an idiot cincerning Linux. Thanks!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 19, 2012)

Google up CPU-g and Perlmon.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Google up CPU-g and Perlmon.



Perlmon I dumped. CPUg I have on here, un zipped. but don't know how to open it or run it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 19, 2012)

It's been a while for me on Linux, my command line is rusty. If I remember I'll PM you.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 21, 2012)

In  ubuntu double click it and see if it opens with Package manager or software center. You could also drop to a terminal and type "sudo apt-get cpug" and see if it retrieves it. 


What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 23, 2012)

this should do it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/212320/perlmon-cpu-z-like-program-for-linux

just download the program, go to the directory where you downloaded it and follow the directions. 

er...perlmon hasnt been updated since 2008 so i don't recommend it.


----------

